# Dry Ice



## Kuji (Apr 12, 2008)

Search turned up no results for "dry ice," so I'd thought I'd ask here. Has anyone utilized dry ice in their grow op? I was thinking about it after a related chemistry lab and thought that it could be used to cool the growing environment while at the same time adding gaseous Co2 to the grow room atmosphere since it turns directly to gas from a solid. 

Any have any experience?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

yes, not feasible..... 


it would cost an arm and a leg to keep replacing that dry ice


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 13, 2008)

quoting puff

"already tried it, very impractical. 1lb evaporates in an hour there is no way to regualte it properly. Plus if you put it in your reservoir it messes w/ your ph."


----------



## heyguy (Apr 13, 2008)

its better than nothing and it depends on the circulation of the room. if its not a high exaust the co2 will sit aroud and be used by hte plants. its better than nothing and you can sit it above your lights for cooling. dont sit it on them though


----------



## cman86 (Apr 16, 2008)

maybe ice chest w/few holes drilled for c02 to escape with regular ice or to keep the dry ice cold.


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 18, 2008)

I used dry ice consistently for weeks 6 and 7 during veg, vegged for 8 weeks. It can be costly, I was spending around $25-30/DAY. I am 7 weeks into flowering and the yield doesnt look amazing yet, but we will see. It did increase the foliage during veg dramatically and that is really what it is for, I seen 1-2 " growth per day/every other day .


----------



## Chemical Aliâ¢ (Apr 19, 2008)

co2 would be better made bt suger and yeast?


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah that does work and its easy just get a wine bottle, drill a hole in the cork, use an air tube from an air pump to allow the gas to residually leak out as more is created it will become like a stream of invisible co2. I dont even get too technical with it b.c unless your growroom is airtight co2 will rise and escape. Fill it halfway with water then half of the water amt. use sugar than finally a few packets of bakers yeast(more yeast = faster consumption rate of sugar which means all you got to do is use more sugar to feed the process again from the grocers. Stir it up, cork it, then let it sit with your exhuast tube over your plants. All i remember is that it stinks like shit and looks like the stuff woody harrelson throws up in kingpin.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

THSeaofgreen said:


> yeah that does work and its easy just get a wine bottle, drill a hole in the cork, use an air tube from an air pump to allow the gas to residually leak out as more is created it will become like a stream of invisible co2. I dont even get too technical with it b.c unless your growroom is airtight co2 will rise and escape. Fill it halfway with water then half of the water amt. use sugar than finally a few packets of bakers yeast(more yeast = faster consumption rate of sugar which means all you got to do is use more sugar to feed the process again from the grocers. Stir it up, cork it, then let it sit with your exhuast tube over your plants. All i remember is that it stinks like shit and looks like the stuff woody harrelson throws up in kingpin.


just thought id say that CO2 doesnt rise... it is much denser that nitrogen and oxygen the two main components of air and therefor it sinks... but it would be disturbed by ventilation though and may be blown out of the grow space, so bear this in mind. (which may be what you meant?) 
Panda


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

No you are very right it is a heavy gas, but it will dissapate due to the need for gas to fill a space, whether heavy or not. Unabated a gas will try to fill its enviroment. In the bottle however the CO2 actually rises from the piles of yeast and sugar clusters as the sugars are broke down CO2 is a biproduct, if you make the bottle airtight it will help evacuate the co2 if you have a nice active breakdown in the bottle.


----------



## beezy~ (Apr 19, 2008)

very helpfull THSeaofgreen


----------



## BigBudBalls (Apr 20, 2008)

Impractical. Yup. But something that make it work to some level. Toss it in a container thats sealed. On said container have a balloon(s). Let the balloons inflate. Have a pin hole in them so the CO2 slowly escapes.

Yeast/sugar vinager/baking soda or CO2 bottle better option


----------



## Chemical Aliâ¢ (Apr 20, 2008)

This is absolutely true some amine production is no diffrent, to trap a specific gas for recycling,... a ballon is tip top. Methamphetamine still uses this method to trap Hypophosphorous gasses!

B.B.B exellent


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ha, I just said this in another post. I said dry ice was CO2, but I didn't know how practical it was.


----------



## sunman79 (Apr 24, 2008)

(dry ice) i use it ever once in a while and it does help stimulate growth. make sure you dont use it over night because plants only consume it during the light cycle.


----------



## sunman79 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you daont have the cash to invest this will help. its better to get a co2 burner, unless you dont have the room... you could always conect a tube to a mask then to the grow room and wear the mask all day and all night.lol


----------

